# Pre-made NPCs



## CapnZapp (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm converting an old-edition adventure, and I have a problem.

The MM covers next to nothing regarding "ordinary citizens". 

And before you start to object, no, I'm not thinking of the farmers and bakers, small boys and Old Auntie now. Running them as Human Rabble will do perfectly*. No, I'm talking about "Authority Figures". 

People described in words such as the ruling Baron is "an Aristocrat level 7". The captain of the guard could be "a Fighter of level 5". The town elderman might be listed as "a Cleric of level 9".

*Where can I find a resource with generic NPCs statted up like this?* 

Stats need only to cover the heroic tier; few adventures contain "generic" NPCs of higher level than around 10.


Thanks,
Zapp

PS. Yes, I know I have everything I need in the DMG. No, I don't want to do all the math myself - that's precisely why I'm asking! And yes, it probably was a good use of the available space not to add in pages and pages of NPC stats. That still leaves my question hanging, though!  So far, I've used the few MM entries there are as baselines, but I'm getting sick and tired of Halfling Slingers and Human Guards by now...

_*) I'm actually starting to believe the monster entry of Human Rabble is about to become the 4E standard for "zero-level humanoids"... What do you think?_


----------



## ValhallaGH (Dec 22, 2008)

In the previous edition, you would go to the DMG which had generic NPCs of the core classes from levels 1 to 20.

In this edition, decide if you actually need to know their stats (are the PCs going to fight them, will they become adventuring allies, or some other reason that their numbers actually matter).  Most of the time, the creature's game stats _do not matter_.  

That's right, most NPC statistics *do not matter*.

If you do need them to have stats, give them just enough stats to do what they have to do and don't waste time with anything more.
Generally this will be a couple skill bonuses, a will defense and a name (Baron Uglyface, Bluff +9, Insight +3, Will 20).

Otherwise, feel free to re-skin approriate level creatures of any type.  Need a level 7 human wizard?  Try a Hell Hound with a "burning hands" spell, "fire shield spell", and a "flaming staff" attack.  All the stats of a Hell Hound (with improved INT), described as a powerful human fire wizard.
How about some brutal gnome thugs?  Kruthik Adults make one nasty band of gnomish gangsters, slashing and clubbing with a brutal and efficient style that sends characters fleeing, only to take poisoned darts in the back.
Swift and deadly halfling raiders?  How about using Quickling Runners?  If those are too high a level then why not a Fey Panther, changing it's Fey Step to an acrobatic shirt?

That should handle many of your issues.  You may still need, or want, a particular NPC to have full stats but at that point you may have the time to do it yourself.


----------



## Nail (Dec 22, 2008)

ValhallaGH said:


> In the previous edition, you would go to the DMG which had generic NPCs of the core classes from levels 1 to 20.




Err...you would?

Not any DMs I knew.  They'd spend hours-and-hours hand-crafting the NPCs, only to have them summarily ignored or skipped over by the players.  This has happened more times - and to more DMs - than I can shake a stick at.   ..And I can shake a pretty mean stick.  

My advice would be to do as much for NPCs in 4e as you should have done in 3e --> that is, "as little as possible".  Give 'em a description, a name, and a goal.  For 99.9% of 'em, yer done.

Otherwise just re-skin a halfling slinger, or take a Human Guard.


----------



## Mengu (Dec 22, 2008)

CapnZapp said:


> People described in words such as the ruling Baron is "an Aristocrat level 7". The captain of the guard could be "a Fighter of level 5". The town elderman might be listed as "a Cleric of level 9".




If you need these for a fight, you need to stat them out, and there are plenty of monsters to reskin for the fighter, but for the other two, you'll have to get a bit more creative. If you don't need them for a fight, you don't need their stats. All you need to do is jot down some notes for them. Something like:

Baron - Insight +9. Diplomacy DC 15 to convince him to give helpful information, DC 17 for a written letter to get cooperation from the city guard, DC 20 for him to agree to sending a guide. Intimidate automatically fails.

Captain of the Guard - Insight +4, Diplomacy DC 15 to share the information they have. DC 20 to let them speak with prisoners. Letter from baron gives +2 bonus.

Eldermen - Heal +8. Has access to Raise dead ritual.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

But perhaps I should clarify my request - _I'm tired of reskinning_. 

I would like some *ready-made stats*. 

For instance, the MM gives me level 4 human guards. Even if I relevel them into level 2 "conscripts" or level 7 "veterans" (or whatever) they would all have the same basic build.

Same with reskinned monsters. Sooner or later, the player's gonna notice. "Hey, those gnomes have the same powers as the Kruthik we fought back at level 1..." Reskinning is a great concept, but it can be overdone. Besides, it would be more fun and less work to have pre-genned stats.

As an example of what I'm looking for I noticed the FRCG included "Zhent Soldiers". 

They may be only level 5 (and thus easily covered by the MM entry) but to me, this represents variety. A fresh take on the standard concept. They're great as "evil templars" with their magical power.

So - *I like it, but now I want more! * 

Such as level 4 and 8 stats for Clerics of all the major gods (that aren't identical, and aren't just what you'd get if you roll up a proper PC - instead playing off the unique traits of each deity)

Such as stats for fighters with different styles! Saying the Halberd of the Human Guard is longsword & shield is easy enough (and you could even ignore the fact this should change the weapon die and the AC) but what of the creature's power. To me it seems strongly linked to a polearm, and should be replaced by something more sword'n'boardy.

I trust you see my point. Is there something like this out there?


----------



## fba827 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think the issue is what (what others are somewhat saying) that the NPC stats don't really exist because this edition has less focus on NPC stats unless they are combat oriented.  Thus, you won't find more than a couple words about any given NPC that's a shopkeeper or king, etc. (which explains why you don't have lots of premade stats for townsfolk, or what used to be called NPC classes in 3.X)

What it seems like you would actually need (using the terms for 4e) are more MM style entries for humanoids and humans, of varying weapons and tactics and levels that you can use as guards, wizards, clerics and so on.

Beyond what there already is in the MM and such, you may have some luck with 3rd party publishers (though at the moment they are few) or else you could start a thread asking people to stat out human/humanoid monster stat blocks for you of varying levels, tactics, and weaponry....


----------



## James McMurray (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's something I threw together this morning.

I haven't given any of them powers yet, but the math is all done. It's an excel spreadsheet with the math pre-figured for each focus of the PHB classes. I'm not very familiar with warlocks, so I may have chosen the wrong stats for the three pacts. If I did, I'll swap them around once I've given them powers. But this should be enough to work with for now.

A few notes:


Race is not included. Stats, defenses, and abilities should be changed to reflect the character's race.
AC is not calculated, as it requires knowing the character's gear. It'll likely be in a final version and will just assume the best nonmagical armor they get from class (i.e. wizards won't upgrade to leather).
It's PHB only. I'll probably add external base classes at some point.
There is no accounting for paragon paths or epic destinies. that goes beyond the base level of work expected for combat NPCs and would be way too many variations to try to pregen them all anyway. If you want PP or ED powers, just swap out for regular powers.
I haven't triple checked the formulas to make sure there were no cut and paste errors. If anyone spots a problem, please let me know.


----------



## kouk (Dec 22, 2008)

Reskinning isn't just taking one monster and calling it something else. You can mix and match abilities amongst monsters of the same general level and type or change damage types with almost no problems.

There are several "monsters" suitable for use as NPCs from Dungeon e-Magazine. In particular 157 (free) and 161 (not free) have several. They usually have unique powers, or at the least are templated with a class (which is one of the most powerful differentiating tools there is by the way). They are cataloged in this thread here with a brief description, though you have to dig a bit: Dungeon e-Magazine Master Index - Wizards Community

There are also many in Dragon, and just more monsters you can adapt from both. I only index Dungeon though. You can use the Compendium to help locate sources even if you aren't a subscriber, you just can't see the stats right there in the same window.

Now, their races and such are likely to not match up exactly to your specifications, but swapping racial abilities is easy when everything else is done already. Give them some magic items they use during the fight, and you're all set for awhile.

If you ever want all 8 different kinds of clerics of the same level and role though, I think you're on your own and you'll have to make custom powers or mix and match heavily.


----------



## Nail (Dec 22, 2008)

CapnZapp said:


> I would like some *ready-made stats*.



FWIW, here's where the roll-out of 3e did more for us gamers than the roll-out of 4e.  7 years ago, there were _tons_ of third-party developers that would have *jumped* on your request.

Now?......

...not so much.


----------



## Dracorat (Dec 22, 2008)

And no sight of our promised dev-friendly revised GSL on the horizon.

Sigh.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Dec 22, 2008)

Have you access to the D&D compendium from the insider?  They collect _everything_ and there are already plenty of monsters from other sources than the MM.

For example, I just looked for Soldier monsters of level 1 and got 9 hit, only one being from the MM!

Bloody Scalp Swashbuckler 1 Elite, Soldier,Leader Shades of the Zhentarim 
Human Guard (Level 1) 1 Standard, Soldier Flames of Initiation 
Hammer of Gond 1 Standard, Soldier Sense of Wonder 
Bloody Scalp Pirate 1 Standard, Soldier Shades of the Zhentarim 
Zhent Soldier (Level 1) 1 Standard, Soldier Shades of the Zhentarim 
Initiate of the Dark Eclipse 1 Standard, Soldier The Black Knight of Arabel 

+3 non humanoid or undead.

This will keep expanding.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 22, 2008)

fba827 said:


> What it seems like you would actually need (using the terms for 4e) are more MM style entries for humanoids and humans, of varying weapons and tactics and levels that you can use as guards, wizards, clerics and so on.



Thanks muchly!

*Does anyone have more MM-style entries for heroic-tier humanoids and humans of varying weapons and tactics, that can easily be reskinned as guards, town wizards, local clerics and so on?*


----------



## timbannock (Dec 24, 2008)

Mal Malenkirk said:


> Have you access to the D&D compendium from the insider?  They collect _everything_ and there are already plenty of monsters from other sources than the MM.
> <snip>
> 
> This will keep expanding.




Having been skeptical of the whole DDI thing from the get-go, and only moreso in recent months, I was lucky enough to get an early Christmas present: a 1-year subscription to DDI.

So, planning a 4e Castle Zagyg: Upper Works adventure for my group over the holidays, I decided I'd use the Compendium to help me with converting the encounters.  I expected it to be not very helpful, and I expected to still have to do a lot of conversion on my own (Gygax put a lot of unique monsters in CZ, and the low-levels means that there might not be a lot of selection in 4e yet to satisfy me).

Man, was I impressed!!  I've used the Compendium ever since, barely even cracking open the 4e books.  I've found TONS of monsters to use, even in the limited level ranges that I'm working with (about 1-7ish).  There's all sorts of great stuff in DDI!

I'll admit: I've still done some reskinning, and occasionally I turned a creature into a solo or elite version to change things up, but honestly, that's only because I had the free time to do so.  I didn't have to.


So, this is all the long way of saying: DDI is worth it, and the Compendium has EVERYTHING you are looking for.  All the monsters, NPCs, treasures, powers, and anything else released for 4e thus far (minus 3rd party sources).  Considering how much stuff is in the published modules and the Dragon/Dungeon mags, that's a LOT OF STUFF!


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 24, 2008)

Neuronphaser, glad you've found a solution you like!

Just to be clear - how do DDI help me? You said you didn't use it for reskinning? What then? Original monster creation? How doesn't that take much time?

As I see it, the optimal tool allows you to pick any basic set of stats, then apply (and remove) powers swiped from other monsters with the stat block being recalculated on the fly, with neat output options:

Does DDI allow you to print out stat blocks? Copy them into Word - and if so, do you get screenshots or do you get to export the full text (for further tweaking)?

(FYI: For me, off-line access is non-negotiable. I don't bring computers to the gaming table.) 

Thanks,
Zapp


----------



## James McMurray (Dec 24, 2008)

You'd have to cut and paste them into Word or print them one at a time.


----------



## Paul Strack (Dec 26, 2008)

*I will post what you want soon*



CapnZapp said:


> *Does anyone have more MM-style entries for heroic-tier humanoids and humans of varying weapons and tactics, that can easily be reskinned as guards, town wizards, local clerics and so on?*




OK, that's bizarre. My holiday project is writing a program that does exactly what you want: produce MM-style  NPC stat blocks for all the PH classes and PH/MM races. I am very close to getting the heroic-tier characters done. I am missing only rangers, which are a pain, because their powers allow so many different weapon combinations. I hope to be done with levels 1-10 by this weekend. I will post a link to the final product when it is done.

I've attached a zip file of the human NPCs to whet your appetite.


----------



## Paul Strack (Dec 26, 2008)

OK, I finished up the rangers and posted my Book of NPCs to the Enworld download section:

Downloads - D&D 4th Edition - Book of NPCs - EN World D&D / RPG News

That's 4000 or so NPCs, 17 builds for 24 races and levels 1 to 10. That ought to keep you busy for a while.

I will post a longer description in the 4E House Rules forum tomorrow.


----------



## knasser (Dec 26, 2008)

Paul Strack said:


> OK, I finished up the rangers and posted my Book of NPCs to the Enworld download section:
> 
> Downloads - D&D 4th Edition - Book of NPCs - EN World D&D / RPG News
> 
> ...




Wow! I'm not the OP, but THANK YOU for this. It will be really useful and save me a chunk of time.


----------



## timbannock (Dec 26, 2008)

CapnZapp said:


> Neuronphaser, glad you've found a solution you like!
> 
> Just to be clear - how do DDI help me? You said you didn't use it for reskinning? What then? Original monster creation? How doesn't that take much time?
> 
> ...




Yeah, I just use the Compendium to find a certain Role and/or Level of "monster" (which includes all the NPCs from Wizards products as well) and then just do a copy/paste into a Text document, then another copy/paste into Word (it's easier for me to format that way, but wholly unnecessary if you just want to go straight to Word...I'm weird).

Have you also checked out Asmor's monster builder?  Granted, there's a little work involved, but he's got a program that does all the math for you.


----------



## timbannock (Dec 26, 2008)

Paul Strack said:


> OK, I finished up the rangers and posted my Book of NPCs to the Enworld download section:
> 
> Downloads - D&D 4th Edition - Book of NPCs - EN World D&D / RPG News
> 
> ...




Well played, sir!


----------



## Paul Strack (Dec 26, 2008)

If you like the Book of NPCs, I created thread for feedback and suggestions here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan-creations-house-rules/247602-book-npcs.html


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 26, 2008)

Paul Strack said:


> OK, I finished up the rangers and posted my Book of NPCs to the Enworld download section:
> 
> Downloads - D&D 4th Edition - Book of NPCs - EN World D&D / RPG News
> 
> That's 4000 or so NPCs, 17 builds for 24 races and levels 1 to 10. That ought to keep you busy for a while.



You're right, it will! Thank you! 

_Edit:_ I had some initial problems (not any longer) downloading this from ENWorld from my other computer, so I put up a copy on the 'net:
http://www.mediafire.com/?mndjzzmmuyf (The 0.1 version; possibly outdated by the time you read this)


----------

